# oil oil oil!?!



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got a 2004 gti 1.8T and although the manual says 5w-40 ...every1 keeps on telling me 0w-40 mobile 1...what should i use? Doing an oil change myself soon and want to give it the right oil.
thanks guys!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Download oil list for VW502.00 and pick one you can find & use it


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Download oil list for VW502.00 and pick one you can find & use it

+1
M1 0W40 works well...Castrol Syntec 5W40 also works well...and both can be found at just about any retail shop like Advance or Autozone


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I've used everything from 0w-40, 10w-40, 5w-40, and 20w-50. They all seem the work, don't really notice a difference.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_I've used everything from 0w-40, 10w-40, 5w-40, and 20w-50. They all seem the work, don't really notice a difference.


I wouldn't run a 10w or 20w oil in a 1.8t...that engine needs the flow of a lighter oil


----------



## mack copan (May 24, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*

would i use us the same castrol syntec 5w40 in my 2020 1.8t


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (mack copan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack copan* »_would i use us the same castrol syntec 5w40 in my *2020 1.8t*


you have a 2020 1.8t?







Time machine FTW!








They still suffer from coil pack issues?


----------

